# gray and black oscar



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

how much would a 8ish inch gray and black oscar fetch for?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

those are rare!

any pictures?


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

my camera is the worst camera in human history. but it looks exactly like the one in my album. down to the tail circle and stripes. and i mean EXACTLY like it.


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

yah..sounds like wild oscar!

where you located?


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

unionville markham. haha. its around 9 inchs. so around how much would i be able to sell it for?


----------



## flagtail (Jun 2, 2011)

At times you just got to give away.......there seems to be little interest in Oscars....

How long have you had him?


----------



## georgezhang (Jan 25, 2014)

mehh. not planing on giving him or her away. it just takes up space in my tank which i rather open up. but i just got him or her along with a bunch of other oscars. 3 tigers, 1 albino and 1 golden.


----------



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

Love one of those but a juvie. I keep watching the stores, not seen any yet. looking for one around 1-2"


----------

